# Sick pumilio escudo, advice please?



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

One of my young pumilio escudo seems to have lost a lot of colour on its back, beginning to look grey rather than red/orange and has lost a bit of weight too... 

Has anyone seen this before and know how to treat it? 

Regards Dar


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Is the escudo WC? 
I would recommend swabbing it and having it tested for Chytrid plus taking it to a Vet.
My .02


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

No, it's captive bred around 5 months old. I've to call the vet tomorrow morning at 8


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sure it doesn't enjoy being covered in loose substrate.. What type of Viv do you have it in? Is he the sole inhabitant?


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

TheCoop said:


> I'm sure it doesn't enjoy being covered in loose substrate.. What type of Viv do you have it in? Is he the sole inhabitant?


^^^This... My froglets are on the viv floor almost all the time and have never seen them covered in substrate. It could be stress but i'm no expert.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

It isn't usually covered in substrate, seems to be quite sluggish though. 
It is now on its own, the other one is looking great active and eating well. 
Got a closer shot...


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

What have you been feeding ? At that size there should be plenty of springtails. The substrate in your last photo looks very wet. I would suggest a little dryer. Also I would not reccomend handling the frog.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree that the substrate looks a little wet. Can you let that dry out a bit? Put down a generous leaf litter layer?

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like it may not be eating. Have u seen it eat?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Only the surface of the qt tank is wet, gave it a spray as it hadn't been used in a while, is just one if the tanks for rearing young.

Been feeding plenty springtails and mels, as well as vivs being seeded with dwarf wood lice, a couple of kinds. Every fly feed is dusted with repashy.

As a rule I don't generally handle any of my frogs, but was trying to catch a shot of the marks. 

Has any one any idea what has caused it or what it is? All I'm reading is questions about my substrate, which is the same in every viv I have, and have no other problems.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Post a pic of the setup.

People seem worried about the substrate because in every single picture the frog is covered in substrate. Something is amiss if this is happening. Having soil stuck to their skin is irritating, and they should try to wipe it off, and it's a sign of stress if they are not wiping it off.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the first time I've seen her with substrate stuck to her. It's her fading colour I'm looking for answers to?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Frog has now passed away, awaiting the results of the pcr test, which won't be until middle of next week. Have the option of a post Mortem too if needs be.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear. Keep an eye on the healthy one and take it to the vet ASAP if you notice any changes in coloration or behavior.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you loss, out of curiosity did you breed these or did you pick them up locally/get them shipped? If you did pick them up how old where they when you got them if they are only 5 month old @ the moment. Thanks


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Just wondering about your supplements and their age.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

These were captive bred over here, and I use the repashy calcium plus, it's around 6weeks since I opened it.

I will post an update as and when I get the results.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've had pumilio lose color and die before. Necropsy didn't reveal anything, but the problems did follow after moving them from an established 10g vert, to a newly set-up 20 vert. 
Even though you already lost the frog, hopefully your PCR test comes up negative.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

I've even got the pooches toes crossed for a negative result, then I have the option of a full post Mortem.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bummer

Curious about the PCR.

At VetDNA.com it only takes 24 hours for a result.

Honestly I wouldnt waste your money on post mortem ....likely going to cost 100-150$, and rarely ever gives you something you can be sure of.

Sometimes its just a weak animal. People pass, dogs pass, frogs do as well. 

If the PCR is neg, and no others look 'ill', I wouldnt dwell on it anymore.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Bummer
> 
> Curious about the PCR.
> 
> ...



Thanks Doc, I'm just hoping for a negative result! 
The pcr are tests take 3 or 4 days to get the results back here in Scotland for some reason. And the post Mortem is around £65 so not too bad. 

I've lost apparently healthy frogs before, with out knowing why.

I'll post the results hopefully tomorrow night. 

Dar


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update, I sent swabs to R.a.l Inc and results all came back negative, much to my relief! 


Dar


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Great!! What specifically did you check for?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

redfrogger said:


> Great!! What specifically did you check for?


Tested for chytrid


----------

